# slim snowboard pants?



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

is there anyone who likes to wear slimmer snowboard pants? i'm looking for a new pair of pants right now, but i'm not into the baggy pants, which my last pair were. so far all i've seen is the special blend revolver group, and a couple from foursquare. i'd like to find a pair thats at least 10k waterproof. if you guys know of any others please post, i really like bonfire and sessions stuff as well, but everything seemed baggy


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, heres what I've seen...snowboard attire tends to be baggy, opposed to skiing clothes which are more fitting, so take a look into those instead of 'snowboard' pants.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Try the Holden website. Also, I think th TJ Schneider series from Sessions is a slimmer fit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Special Blend Shadow Snowboard Pant - Men's - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Erod said:


> is there anyone who likes to wear slimmer snowboard pants? i'm looking for a new pair of pants right now, but i'm not into the baggy pants, which my last pair were. so far all i've seen is the special blend revolver group, and a couple from foursquare. i'd like to find a pair thats at least 10k waterproof. if you guys know of any others please post, i really like bonfire and sessions stuff as well, but everything seemed baggy



ok man. I always use to buy like $80.00 snowpants. and they were always nice and they werent super baggy.but they never kept me dry. But let me tell you. Last summer i bought some SPYDER snowpants for 100.00 on sale that were 50% off. So it was reg. $200.00. I LOVE THESE SNOWPANTS. They are soooo warm and they keep you so dry. Its crazy. They are the nicest snowpants ive ever had. SPYDER is the way to go. They are a bit baggy for me but they get the job done very well. I give them a 10 out of 10 review. I dont know the name of them but i know they are made by Spyder and they are an awesome company and if you dont mind spending the extra money id say go with them. im sure you can find some slimmer ones that they make. BUt if you are a snowboarder baggy is sorta the style but hey, noone is judging you so get what you are most comfortable in. But im telling you if you want really really good water proof snowpants... Spyder is where its at.


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

My friend wears Holden pants for a slimmer fit. And they look really nice, they fit more like regular pants with just a flare at the bottom to fit boots. Maybe try looking into those.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah, holden makes some of the sickest outerwear. the tj stuff from sessions is tighter and most of the stuff from airblaster is. L1 (nitro) has a slim fit pant. i would go with holden though, its my next outerwear outfit.


----------

